# homemade vanity?



## Leal (May 30, 2008)

Im thinking of making a vanity for my bathroom. The look im wanting is oldworld/rustic or something of that nature.
Ive never built cabinets before. I dont have very much wood working experiance. My guess is to frame somthing with 2x4s to the proper size and cover it with some type of wood, stain it. And just buy a top for it.


What do u guys and gals think?
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Leal (May 30, 2008)

Or should i just buyone? Just cant seem to find one that i like.


----------



## handyguys (May 30, 2008)

I made one for a laundry room. I made the top too. I used an old kitchen sink in the top to give us a laundry tub. Sorry I don't have pictures handy (Some handy guy I am)

I do not think the project is a great one to learn woodworking skills on. I started with all rough lumber, not what you would find at Home Depot.

Off the top of my head here is a partial list of tools I used.
Table Saw
Planer
Jointer
band saw
Oscillating spindle sander
Jigsaw
Router
Drill Press

Wood probably cost me $50, maybe a little less, hardware (hinges, pulls) cost me maybe $30 or $40. Sink was "free" but cost me a couple hundred to replace the kitchen sink. The faucet cost me $150 or so.

I wouldn't pursue this to save money. You would want to go down this route if you have something very specific in mind and feel you can invest the time and money to do it correctly. 

There is a great forum dedicated to woodworkers that I frequent. If you posted your question there I suspect you would get a similar response to mine.

I hope the next statement doesn't come across harsh. A woodworker will read your suggestions 





> My guess is to frame somthing with 2x4s to the proper size and cover it with some type of wood, stain it.


 with some amusement. This certainly would not be the way a woodworker would build it.

If you go to http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php and post your question I would suggest it say something like.



> Hello - I am interested in learning something about woodworking and I have a need for a small vanity. I would like to tackle this as my first project. My experience is limited as are my tools. I have a (list wood working tools) and a desire to learn. (Then describe your project, attach some pictures or examples of what you have in mind, etc.) Any suggestions as to where to start?



You will get a lot of encouragement. Some discouragement (go buy something). Someone might steer you to plans. You may get suggestions on what additional tools you may need, etc.

email me as a reminder to take pictures of the one I built if you are interested. You can reach me through the link in my sig.

Good luck


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 31, 2008)

I would go out and purchase a book on building cabinets to see if your up to the task. As mentioned I would not build if $$$ is the issue but it's a great project if you want the learning experience but keep in mind you will make mistakes but I find the end result is very satisfying.


----------



## Keith O (Jun 1, 2008)

I have built some cabinets but I have a wood working shop with a jointer, a planer ,router, many clamps... ect. You could do it with some hand tools but when you said ( don't get mad. I'm just trying to point you in the right direction) you would build a frame out of 2x4's  and cover it with another wood I got the feeling you didn't plan it out well.

You could make a simple one. Say you use red oak for the case and shelves. Glue on some but joints and screwed together would hold up fine in his case. You would be making a rectangle divided with some shelves. Drill pilot holes where the screws will go.

Now you have to think of how you would attach the door and what it would be made of. This is the hard part. Lets ay its 18" wide and 20" high. what would you use? In my shop I could make a number of different thing but I have the tools to help. I might be able to give you some ideas but I would have to know what you had to work with.

Making things like a medicine cabinet will often be much more expensive than if you went out and bought one. Just in time alone. So it has to be a labor of love.


----------



## JulieC (Jun 1, 2008)

An easier way, especially if you don't have the whole array of tools required ...

Get an unfinished kitchen cabinet from Lowes/HomeDepot, and customize it with trim, stain, whatever.  If the size isn't too weird, it should be easy to find a suitable start.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 1, 2008)

Leal said:


> Im thinking of making a vanity for my bathroom. The look im wanting is oldworld/rustic or something of that nature.
> Ive never built cabinets before. I dont have very much wood working experiance. My guess is to frame somthing with 2x4s to the proper size and cover it with some type of wood, stain it. And just buy a top for it.
> 
> 
> ...



Another question is just what is the size your wanting?


----------



## erndog (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi I made a vanity out of a tv cabinet I found at a garage sale for 35 bucks. I got one of the undermounted sinks on a pre made granite slab at Home Depot. I think it turned out nice and will post a pic when I get home so show you. It was the quick and easy way to go for me and now I have a unique piece of furniture also.


----------



## erndog (Jun 13, 2008)

the cabinet had a top i had to shave off and some internal bracing i took out but didn't take too long and i'm happy with it


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2008)

That came out nice.
It also keeps things out of the landfill...consider yourself going green. 

Recycle and save money...it is so easy.


----------



## ACobra289 (Jun 17, 2008)

I know this isn't the style you are looking for, but here is one I made for our bathroom. The face frame is poplar and the cabinet boxes are birch. At the time, I didn't have a table saw, so all cuts were made with either a circular saw or my chop saw. (Luckily a lot of those cuts are hidden.  ) I used pocket screws to assemble the face frame. They were VERY easy to use.

This is my first WW'ing project and even though it's far from perfect, I was pleased with how it turned out.


----------

